# Whos arrows are made in the u.s.a



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

DOES ANYONE KNOW, WHAT ARROWS ARE MADE IN THE U.S.A


----------



## PArcheryhunter (Feb 1, 2010)

Good question.


----------



## SoIl.deerslayer (Nov 22, 2011)

beeman i know for sure.i think may be vap


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

Sadly...few.

Taxes
Regulations
Unions

Vote November and NOT for any Yahoo with a "-D" behind their name.
Lets "Right" the ship.


----------



## davycrockett (Jan 17, 2012)

Eastons for sure and probably Beman since they are owned by Easton.


----------



## jamesaf2870 (Apr 18, 2004)

not all easatons are. the fatboy fullbore lightspeed and flatline are not.


----------



## hunter177 (Jul 15, 2011)

Beman, Easton, and Victory. Gold Tip I was told are made in Mexico and my Carbon Express are made in Korea.


----------



## armedic1 (May 23, 2008)

hunter177 said:


> Beman, Easton, and Victory. Gold Tip I was told are made in Mexico and my Carbon Express are made in Korea.


He's right, I've checked also. I've asked my dealer why he suggest that I should use Carbon Express, they're made in Korea. His reply is because there one of the best no matter where there made. I've been torn on this subject for several years... Buy a US made product that may be inferior or buy foreign and get the best????


----------



## Hoosierflogger (Jan 14, 2009)

armedic1 said:


> He's right, I've checked also. I've asked my dealer why he suggest that I should use Carbon Express, they're made in Korea. His reply is because there one of the best no matter where there made. I've been torn on this subject for several years... Buy a US made product that may be inferior or buy foreign and get the best????


I'm not so sure.
I've used Beman ICS hunters for years, as has my brother, without a single issue, and we shoot all year, hunting, target and 3D, so I'm not too sure what CX has to offer that would be any better.


----------



## ED Russell (Dec 18, 2009)

I've shot USA made arrows for many years and haven't had one problem with them. Plus the fact they're made here keeps jobs here and the profits the company makes stays in the U.S. Does foriegn companies do better work than whoever you work for?


armedic1 said:


> He's right, I've checked also. I've asked my dealer why he suggest that I should use Carbon Express, they're made in Korea. His reply is because there one of the best no matter where there made. I've been torn on this subject for several years... Buy a US made product that may be inferior or buy foreign and get the best????


----------



## hunter177 (Jul 15, 2011)

armedic1 said:


> He's right, I've checked also. I've asked my dealer why he suggest that I should use Carbon Express, they're made in Korea. His reply is because there one of the best no matter where there made. I've been torn on this subject for several years... Buy a US made product that may be inferior or buy foreign and get the best????


I've been torn on this issue too. I have some Beman ICS Hunters and they give me ok groups but the Carbon Express Maxima Hunters shrink my groups significantly, including 2 Robin Hoods since I started using them. It's a tough call.


----------



## Speed 1B (Nov 14, 2006)

Carbon express makes the best all carbon arrows on the planet...Hands down. With that being said, Easton still makes the best arrow on the planet, the A/C/C. Any of the easton carbon/aluminum arrows are b.a.


----------



## Eric Roth (Feb 14, 2011)

As far as arrows that are actually made in the US there is one simple and always true answer.....ARROW DYNAMICS.....They are 100% made right here. If you want to make a decision for yourself and not listen to a guy who is making money on arrows you should study up. Dont use internet ads or dealer/manufacture marketing material either. Study up on the science of arrows. Go back and review physics. If you really take some time and study how energy moves and transfers you will see some very interesting stuff. I have studied it for 7 years now. I have sat with several college physics professors and for fun a good friend who is a ballastician. I have compiled some amazing information and it has allowed me to make an informed decision on what arrow is the arrow I will be shooting. Best of luck!


----------



## u812sds (Nov 5, 2009)

arrow dynamics at 160 dz i don't think i'll be shooting them anytime soon


----------



## WyoHunter (Jul 19, 2003)

u812sds said:


> arrow dynamics at 160 dz i don't think i'll be shooting them anytime soon


Me neither!


----------



## Anynamewilldo (Jan 3, 2008)

u812sds said:


> arrow dynamics at 160 dz i don't think i'll be shooting them anytime soon


Thats why nothing is made in the USA


----------



## G8R archer (Feb 26, 2011)

Its that kinda thinking thats got this country in the mess its in,$160 spent here stays here!! I mean you buy the arrows from the US company ,the company pays its employee"Fred" to make them ,he keeps his job,cashes his paycheck ,buys gas in his hometown ,drives home gives 50 to his wife then she goes to your wifes beautyshop gives her $40 and spends the other $10 on girlsout cookies from your daughter.Later that day Fred's wife returns home ,lookin GOOOOD one thing leads to another and nine months later the construction company you work for gets a call to build a room addition at Freds house ... I dont know how much work you do in Korea or where ever else....but I believe that is well worth the extra $20 to keep the money/jobs here!!! BUY AMERICAN THE JOB YOU SAVE MAYBE YOUR OWN!!!!!!


----------



## crow1 (Mar 2, 2009)

Excellent post g8r archer!!!!!!! Sad so many "Americans" don't feel the same


----------



## Timinator (Feb 10, 2012)

G8R archer said:


> Its that kinda thinking thats got this country in the mess its in,$160 spent here stays here!! I mean you buy the arrows from the US company ,the company pays its employee"Fred" to make them ,he keeps his job,cashes his paycheck ,buys gas in his hometown ,drives home gives 50 to his wife then she goes to your wifes beautyshop gives her $40 and spends the other $10 on girlsout cookies from your daughter.Later that day Fred's wife returns home ,lookin GOOOOD one thing leads to another and nine months later the construction company you work for gets a call to build a room addition at Freds house ... I dont know how much work you do in Korea or where ever else....but I believe that is well worth the extra $20 to keep the money/jobs here!!! BUY AMERICAN THE JOB YOU SAVE MAYBE YOUR OWN!!!!!!



Way too many people don't understand this. The American we all built is in immediate danger becasue of that too. Good post.


----------



## Arrow Dynamics (Sep 3, 2010)

Best post I have seen in a while G8R archer. I manufacture my shafts in Kansas,the carbon,tooling,machines,inserts,nocks and boxes are all American made. If you compare my prices on shafts to other's you will find out I am cheaper. Its easy to have your shafts made overseas, all you do is unload one box and fill another then ship it. Good to know there are people out there that want American made shafts.


----------



## soless (Nov 7, 2011)

Arrow Dynamics said:


> Best post I have seen in a while G8R archer. I manufacture my shafts in Kansas,the carbon,tooling,machines,inserts,nocks and boxes are all American made. If you compare my prices on shafts to other's you will find out I am cheaper. Its easy to have your shafts made overseas, all you do is unload one box and fill another then ship it. Good to know there are people out there that want American made shafts.


Did some research today. I actually sent an e-mail through the website. I've tried the Trad shafts and really liked them. I have been looking for something specific and I can't find what I want anywhere else, but I did find what I want with Arrow Dynamics. Soon to be customer.


----------



## bowdawg hunter (Jan 23, 2012)

Its hard to believe Ted Nugent shoots an arrow not made in the USA with his views.


----------



## wob2 (Dec 9, 2011)

I've got some Beman mfx classic shafts that I just bought that say "made in USA" on each shaft.


----------



## opie20wv (Dec 29, 2009)

As others have mentioned - glad to see there are folks interested in buying arrows made in USA. I love the fact that when I pull my bow out of the case everything on it is made in the USA - even the little USA sticker I put on the innerside of the bottom limb - it's a Mathews but I got my idea from the little decal that comes on bowtechs I currently shoot easton ACC's and they are hard to beat. I get sick, and I mean SICK and tired of companies that can make a reasonable profit margin here in the U.S. outsourcing and packing up to move overseas to try to maximize their margins - fatcatz at the top of the chain with their greedy tunnel vision. Easton makes quality arrows and I will take a look at these arrow dynamics and potentially give them some of my business and use them in a setup on one of my other bows. And with cost in this industry often comes quality, spot hogg is a prime example of that. I consider myself darn lucky to have a good job and don't feel guilty or stupid for spending some honest earned money on some quality usa made archery gear. After all I stop and pump my truck full of that $4 a gallon crap way too often and it simply brings me no enjoyment, just gets me to work and my huntin spots. Sorry for the rant - just pride myself on giving companies who employ folks here and make quality gear my business.


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

Arrow Dyanaics/USA,,,Easton Axis/FMJ--USA---Easton Fat Boys/Light Speeds/Flatlines Indonesia----Carbon Tech USA CA. but heard they where moving over seas. PSE Taiwan---Victory/Mexico----Gold Tip Utah/Mexico---Harvest time? I think China----Carbon express Korea ---Some Bemans USA


----------



## gtraffas88 (Dec 7, 2008)

Unfortunately there are very few but some Easton arrows are made in the US but not all. Now contrary to popular belief, Victory arrows are not made in the United States, they are made in Vietnam. (there is a tag that says so in the box)


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

MY ARROWS ARE MADE IN THE U.S.A MY MONEY STAYS HERE!


----------



## smallie9 (Feb 22, 2012)

I live in a region that has had some issues with work being exported, and it is sad to see the number of jobs and people it has affected (including me). I for one make every attempt to keep myself, my friends, my family, my state and my country supported by purchasing everything in my power, Made in the U.S.A. The fact that some of us are asking the question in the first place gives merit to the concern. This is how I happened across this thread in the first place, and guess what, I am going to support one of those companies that do manufacture in the U.S.A. A little clue, I like to give the "little guy" a shot. (Arrow Dynamics) I have no afilliation with them but I am sure they will treat me well, I have that confidence in the American worker, the few that are left.


----------

